# [SOLVED] Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey I got a 2003 Jeep Liberty 3.7L V6

few days ago my car suddenly died on me when I was pulling out of a parking spot (engine & low oil pressure lights went on). I checked the oil, it was good, so I started the car back up then it died again 5 seconds later.

I changed the oil pressure sensor, oil filter and the oil but it didn't help.

When the car is idle, rpm is at 500 (lower then normal). When I gas it the rpm falls even more. There is also a rattling noise coming deep from inside the motor but its louder when I shift the car into D or R (not N). sometimes the car dies when I shift into D or R, but it can stay running in idle as long as I need.

There was white vapor going out but block test showed that head gasket was ok, any ideas?


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

Also, there's no rattle noise when I hit the gas while in P. I can kind of hear it in idle but its louder and constant when I shift into D or R.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

Bearing/Rod knock? Run a compression check. Odometer reading?


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

sometimes when I have car problems I call Auto Zone and they will give you advice or let you know what you need and you can order it over the phone and pick it up. This is not an advertisement, just have had the unfortunate luck of a lot of car problems.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*



Corday said:


> Bearing/Rod knock? Run a compression check. Odometer reading?


compression test showed 120 psi at all 6 cylinders


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

I can't make a diagnosis here , bu I can tell you I had a 72 nova once that did the same thing, and one day I raised the rpms to make the rattle go away and a rod went through the block.
Your gonna want to take the motor apart and check the bearings, rings, wrist pins and replace anything that's bad, BUT replace EVERY one of the affected items., I mean like if you find on bad rod bearing, change ALL of them.
personally if I went that far in I'd rebuild the whole thing


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

Another detail I forgot to mention is that the exhaust pops once in a while when im reving the engine in idle.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you smell gas when it pops or before it pops?


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

If you suspect a rod knocking you can do this test. With the engine idling pull the spark plug wire off one at a time. When you hit the cylinder that has a bad rod bearing it will knock with the wire off.

Usually the symptom of rod knocking is that they quiet down under load so putting it in drive wouldn't make it knock louder than neutral.

What it sound like to me is a cracked or broken flywheel.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Low Oil Pressure + Rattle In The Engine*

Went to AAMCO and they got the codes off the car. The engine stalling was due to a bad camshaft positioning sensor and crankshaft positioning sensor. Which are common to fail on the Jeep Libertys. I payed $133 for replacing both but the cause of the rattle in the engine when in gear is still unknown.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Why is this mark solved, when it's not?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I will mark it as un solved.

BG


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I marked it solved because the rattle was unrelated to the engine stalling. The rattle should be described a different way to be diagnosed right. But in regard to this thread the stalling and low RPM in idle is solved. There is no oil or engine light, thanks for the help.


----------

